# multiple quick links (power links)



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Just curious - is it bad to run two quick links on a chain separated by one regular link? Sram powerlinks on 8 speed chain.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I've never had an issue but there's about 5 links separating them. Used when I switch from off-road (32 x 19) to on-road (40 x 19).


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

BmoreKen said:


> Just curious - is it bad to run two quick links on a chain separated by one regular link? Sram powerlinks on 8 speed chain.


Probably not, I have used 2-3 quick links in a chain but with 4-5 full regular links between them.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

BmoreKen said:


> Just curious - is it bad to run two quick links on a chain separated by one regular link? Sram powerlinks on 8 speed chain.


I've run multiple powerlinks lots of times. It's never been a problem for me.

--sParty


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Used SRAM links for years, never had an issue on a single link. Only doubled up if chain snaps mid ride, thats only happened a few times, always get home ok and then scrap the chain, if it's failed once not taking chances and chains are cheap.

Don't see an issue running a couple of links but would alter my riding style and be a bit more gentle and swap chain as soon as possible, trying to stomp and grind up hill on SS would be chancing your luck quota to run out.

Lots of things to account for, age of chain, gear used, lots of hills, no hills, heavy rider pedal stomper or light rider and spinner, everyones different, i would run it to get home and be a bit gentle.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Ace. said:


> Used SRAM links for years, never had an issue on a single link. Only doubled up if chain snaps mid ride, thats only happened a few times, always get home ok and then scrap the chain, if it's failed once not taking chances and chains are cheap.
> 
> Don't see an issue running a couple of links but would alter my riding style and be a bit more gentle and swap chain as soon as possible, trying to stomp and grind up hill on SS would be chancing your luck quota to run out.
> 
> Lots of things to account for, age of chain, gear used, lots of hills, no hills, heavy rider pedal stomper or light rider and spinner, everyones different, i would run it to get home and be a bit gentle.


More than one connector link is no weaker than just one. I have never had the quick link fail. I will use 2 links in a chain when I regularly change my gearing, using different length chain sections between the quick links.


----------



## Nrs1Rider (Jan 29, 2005)

If quick links were weaker than all of the other links than they would always be the one that snap. I've used a couple of quick links in chain on a geared bike for extended periods of time with out any issues.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Ace. said:


> ... Don't see an issue running a couple of links but would alter my riding style and be a bit more gentle and swap chain as soon as possible, trying to stomp and grind up hill on SS would be chancing your luck quota to run out. ...


A chain is only as strong as its weakest link. If one PowerLink weakens a chain (it doesn't in my experience), then a half dozen will not make the chain any weaker than just one. Therefore personally I won't (and don't) alter my riding style whenever I employ multiple PowerLinks.

--sParty


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I've ran multiple power links on 10 speed chains on a 2x10 setup, no issues with breakage or shifting issues. I realize this thread is for SS applications, but from my experience I wouldn't hesitate to run multiple links. But since chains are so cheap you might as well just replace it when you can.


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Sparticus, not saying the quick links are weak.

If the chain has failed then the chain is weakened/damaged. Never had a quick link snap, but chains do snap, if it's failed once i will fix it up with links to get home and adjust riding style on the basis the chain may have other damage and fail again. Then bin the chain, reuse the quick link as a spare and fit new chain.

Cutting a new or good chain then adding extra links back to fine tune length is to me different to snapping a chain while riding.

We have differing viewpoints but the same faith in quick links, chains are cheap knee surgery isn't, cutting and setting length on new chains ok, if quick links where weak they would fail but they are stronger than the riveted pinned links they connect to, reusing failed chains or trying to make one useable length from a couple of old or snapped chains is not for me.

Bmoreken hasn't stated if it's a new/secondhand/old/broken chain he wishes to run multi quick links on.

New chains, noprobs.
Old or broken chains, wouldn't bother unless to get me home then buy a new one.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Ace. said:


> chains are cheap, knee surgery isn't


I know this^^ doesn't necessarily have anything to do with quick links but it's good advice IMO.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

whelp...

The other day I went out for a spirited dawn patrol the other day and my chain was popping every revolution. At first I dismissed it as mud or ice, but when it persisted I started to soften up on the climbs and finally decided to let the group drop me and head straight back to the car. Walked some of the steeper hills. When I got back to the car (the sun had come up by then) I saw this:










I don't know how that held! On a wing and a prayer, as they say. When I installed the chain with the half-link, the powerlink is a little tight. Not tight at the pin, but tight as in the plate just barely rubs the bend in the half-link so that if you wanted to remove the powerlink by squeezing the plates together and then pulling, you can't squeeze the plates together. Make sense? Seemed to have enough motion at the pin, and the chain worked for a good 4 months of regular hard riding, but I think there was enough extra strain on that powerlink plate to eventually lead to failure.

So that brings us to why I'm running two powerlinks. I cut the powerlink/half-link out and replaced it with a powerlink-link-powerlink. When I had initially installed the chain I was running a 32-20, but now it's a 32-19, so that along with a little bit of chain stretch allowed me to avoid the need for a half link.

I think I'll follow the advice and spend the $20 for a new chain.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Ace. said:


> Sparticus, ...
> 
> We have differing viewpoints but the same faith in quick links, ...


Hi Ace, that's cool, lots of options on the matter and people should do whatever they feel is best for themselves. I've damaged chains (say, chainsuck on a geared bike) but this could happen on the first ride with a new chain. In that case, links would be ruined but this wouldn't necessarily render the rest of the chain worthless. I'll remove a link or a section so long as the chain isn't stretched (I know, I know but it's what we call it) beyond its usable life.

I have too many bikes (tell me I didn't say that) to keep track of how fresh a specific chain on a specific bike is so I let my chain measuring device tell me how old a chain is. As long as it's not stretched beyond a certain length, I'll keep using it, so long as I can identify with certainty which link is the damaged one; I'll replace that one and then continue to beat that chain down 'til it's put out to pasture.

Truth is I haven't broken a chain while riding in years and I ride a lot. More often than not, I employ multiple power links because I want to adjust chain length whenever changing gearing, etc. In that case, both chain sections (separated by two power links) may be new or nearly so.

Not trying to talk you into agreeing with me or doing things my way, just thought I'd explain my philosophy as you did yours. Thanks for doing that -- makes perfect sense -- happy riding, my friend!

--sParty


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

All is good Sparticus :thumbsup:

Blunt delivery of internet an all that, but good points from all aspects in a nice way can only be good.
Partly due to the stereotypical English climate chains never seem to last high mileage for me, all that wet and mud and grinding paste gets inside the rollers no matter how much i clean them and lube them, be nice to be somewhere mostly dry and dusty.

We have a race over here called the Strathpuffer 24hr, the joke is how much the race costs in replacing drivetrain parts. XTR shot in 24hrs the SS riders do all right and only need a new chain (mostly) dosen't do brake discs much good either, some go through brake pads in one or two laps.

Bmoreken, holy crap that was lucky, never seen one fail before,(nice picture too) would agree with you how it happened, lucky it held up, seen riders launched over the bars when chain snapped trying to power uphill, not nice.
Put my snaps down to picking up small sharp stones in mud into the drivetrain, when it goes round the sprocket, if the side plate riveting is weak it bursts the link open.
Lucky escape fella.

Ride safe all


----------

